# Rotaugen im Winter?



## Franz_16 (15. November 2006)

Mahlzeit,
ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. 

Keine Angst, ich bin nicht unter die Stipper gegangen 

Ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass ich keine Köderfische mehr für den Winter habe. Da ich aber im Winter noch gerne auf Zander und Quappen fischen möchte brauch ich einfach welche. 

Das Problem ist, dass die Rotaugen jetzt nicht mehr so nah am Ufer stehen wie gewohnt und ich meine geliebte Senke nicht mehr erfolgreich einsetzen kann. 

Ich hab schon versucht mit Futterkörbchen (einfach paniermehl etwas nass gemacht und reingedrückt) zu angeln. Hab auch hervorragend gefangen, allerdings nur Karpfen und Brassen... kein einziges Rotauge. 

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Köder/Futter was mir Rotaugen bringt.

Habt ihr da einen Tipp für mich?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

...einfach mal ein herbes futter einsetzen...
...irgendwas mit Hanf und Curcuma...
...das funzt schon...
...einfacher, ne Fertigmischung im Laden kaufen...
...beste grüsse...


----------



## heinzrch (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

ich kenn jemanden, der hat reichlich Rotaugen in der Regentonne - Rest per p.m.
Die Rotaugen in der Pegnitz beißen bei Temperaturen über 10° wie verrückt (vor 2 Wochen...) - eine Woche später (Temperatursturz) an der gleichen Stelle mit gleichem Köder kein Biß mehr. Im Moment beißen sie wieder (15°C....)


----------



## petrikasus (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*



> Keine Angst, ich bin nicht unter die Stipper gegangen


 
irgend etwas war da mal mit "anonymer Stippangler" - oder ??? ;-)


----------



## Baitbuster (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

Probiere es einfach mal nah an der Schilfkante wenn es bei dir am Fluss oder See eine gibt hin da und etwas als köder nehmen was sich entweder wie verrückt bewegt, oder einfach was derbe riecht, weil im Winter muss sie schon mal aufwecken da wollen die ent so richtig


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

Hier mal ein Tipp für den Fall das du keine fangen solltest. In fast allen Zoofachgeschäften gibt es in der Tiefkühltruhe gefrostete Stinte zu kaufen. Die sind zumindest auf Zander mindestens genau so fängig wenn nicht sogar besser.


----------



## lute (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

?.? ich hab vor gut 2 wochen am rhein auf brassen gehen wollen. ca 10-15°C luft temperatur, 8hacken 3 maden, vorfach 80 oder 85 cm, bunenfeld stromfreie zone, 2.70m steck-grundrute, 60gramm futterkorb, brassenfutter mit 20% maden, sandiger grund, ausser rotaugen ging nix, waren zwar bisschen groß aber auf zander kannst die ja in fetzen schnibbeln. eine stunde mit rotwurm hat übrigens 0 bisse gebracht


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

@KC
Stinte gibts hier bei uns nicht. Wäre aber sicher ne Alternative. Aber Köderfische kaufen... ist nicht so meins - dafür bin ich mir als Angler dann doch irgendwie etwas zu stolz  

@heinzrch
mal schauen ob wir in 2006 noch ein Wochenende finden. Dann könnten wir Freitag Abends auf Quappen gehen und dann ab 24.00 Uhr auf Zander. Hab da nen See mit realistischen Chancen auf Küchenzander, indem aber auch wahre Monster schwimmen. Habs da noch nie im Herbst oder Winter probiert - würd mich mal ungemein reizen das auszutesten. Alles weitere per PN 

@all
ich war heute Abend  mal ne dreiviertel Studen draussen. 

Ich habe mit 2 Gummimaden als Köder gefischt, an einer Posenmontage mit 14er Haken und 0,35er Hauptschnur 

Als Futter habe ich genommen: 4 Semmeln, grob im Eimer zertrampelt dazu Wasser, Curcuma und Curry. 

Ergebnis:
2 Karpfen, eine Schleie, eine Brachse + 6 Rotaugen  #6 #6

Wenns die nächsten Tage noch so warm bleibt schau ich gleich, dass ich mir einen ordentlichen Wintervorrat anlegen kann. 

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

@Karpfenchamp

Die Idee mit den gefrosteten Stinten aus der Zoohandlung, hatte ich schon oft und habe mir diese auch dort angesehen.

Sag mal bitte, sind die dort erhältlichen Exemplare nicht etwas arg klein zum Zanderfischen??? #6


----------



## KielerAngler21 (16. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

Hi ich habe letzte woche auf karpfen geangelt auf grund mit made und habe dabei auch reichlich rotaugen gefangen das kannst du ja mal antesten vielleicht klappt es ja auch bei dir Gruss kieler1


----------



## heinzrch (16. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

wie ich vorletzte Woche die vielen Rotaugen (ca. 30 Stück in 2 Stunden) gefangen habe ist mir nochwas aufgefallen:
ich habe mit frischen Maden gefischt, hatte aber auch Mistwürmer dabei. Auf Mistwurm hatte ich keinen einzigen Biß, die Rotaugen bissen ausschließlich auf Maden !
@Franz: bin dabei, hab noch Resturlaub, gib 1-2 Tage vorher Bescheid....(Zeltheizung und Rotaugen bring ich mit)


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

Ach was also bei mir hat jeder gefrorene Stint eine länge von mindestens 5 bis zu 10cm. Wenn du ihn auf einen kleinen Zwilling auffädelst geht das allemal. Habe ich auch schon so gemacht bei nur daumenlangen Barschen. Bei der Größe kommt es sicherlich auf den Händler an.


----------



## ae71 (17. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

hallo franz, also 35 hauptschnur zum rotaugen fangen finde ich etwas grob! bei mir im verein sind auch opas die so angeln, die fangen fast nie was, da heißt es es gibt keine rotaugen!
tja meistens sehr lustig, wenn ich mit meiner matchrute mit 12-14er hauptschnur und 10-12 vorfach angel, dann hab ich in ca 2h an die 40 rotaugen, eine bis maden am 16er haken! 1-2 gramm schwimmer! dazu auch fertigfutter gut mit maden versetzen und du hast dein jahresvorrat innerhalb von paar stunden!
grüsse
toni
ps: ich weiß du bist erst 21!(wegen den opas methoden)


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

@Karpfenchamp

Wo käufst Du deine Stinte in dieser Größe??? #h


----------



## Fun (17. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

WEnn du im Fluss fischst, sieh dir mal die Schleusen eingänge + ausgängen an ! Im Winter sind das ware sammelstellen für kleinfische! Bei meiner Vereinsstrecke (Lahn) stehen dort ungemein viele Rotaugen. Da bekommste auch ohne anfüttern deine Köderfische, brauchst nur ein paar Maiskörner


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

Servus Franzl,

die Rotaugen sind jetzt besonders in den Weihern sehr träge.

Daher ein Winkelpicker für nen 5er + dieses Buch und es klappt auch wieder mit den Köderfischen. 

http://www.amazon.de/fangen-Bodenblei-Sensible-Spitzen-Futterk%C3%B6rbchen/dp/3275012363/sr=8-1/qid=1163771929/ref=sr_1_1/303-7755343-4410668?ie=UTF8&s=books


----------



## heinzrch (17. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

Hey, Zanderfänger, ich hab das Buch und kenn den Franzl, da prallen Welten aufeinander :q 

Das hat jetzt aber nix mit dem Buch zu tun (echtes Amazon-Schnäppchen, auch die anderen Cluwe-York Bücher...) - aber ich glaub der Franzl fischt gerne etwas robuster....


----------



## Heilbutt (17. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

@Franz und Richard
lese ich hier was von küchenfertigen  Zandern??
...und von Rutten???

Falls da was konkretes entsteht - hättet ihr was dagegen
wenn ich mich einklinke???

(wenn ich Zeit habe, die Wochenenden bis Weihnachten
sind bei mir leider schon ziemlich verplant )

Ich könnte ne handvoll fingerlange Barsche und Rotaugen
und Glühwein beisteuern|supergri 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*

Richard, der Franzl wird schließlich auch immer älter und schickt die rosa Peitsche dann vielleicht in Rente. :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. November 2006)

*AW: Rotaugen im Winter?*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @Karpfenchamp
> 
> Wo käufst Du deine Stinte in dieser Größe??? #h


 

Na bei uns in Magdeburg im Zoogeschäft.


----------

